# Sugar the thread killer



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I seem to kill aka end threads when I post to them.
If it had happened once or twice,it wouldn't of caught my attention at all.
Unfortunately it seems to happen alot,and I am lost as to why.
Anyways,my apologies if my posts at all ruin threads,it is not my intention


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maybe your posts so thoroughly and clearly cover the topic at hand that no one else finds any reason to add to it?

Maybe you tend to come late to topics that are winding down anyway?

Maybe it's a conspiracy? (The fact that you're paranoid does not necessarily mean that we're not all out to get you.)

Anyway, if don't post any replies to this thread, then yours will not be the last post in it now.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

well there's only room for one grand master thread killer and i'm it.  it's just my calling in life 
regards, 
thread dweeb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, Sugar, I haven't noticed you to be much of a thread killer! LOL

L


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Me either.  Maybe its just that your avatar is so dang gorgeous, no one wants to be paled in comparison by following it?   Ha Ha


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

...and I thought I was the thread killer!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So now is this going to be a thread to see who can kill it?

Here on KB, that's a challlenge! 

Sugar, no worries, your posts are fine. It happens to all of us as you can see.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Gee, and I thought it was just me...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so I'll post here to see if I can kill this thread.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now I don't feel so bad.

Geoff,
Were you just sayin'?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't think of it as being a thread killer, instead think of it as always having to have the last word....   

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Sugar, the thread killer? I can live with that.

I have a bigger problem with Sugar, the weight gainer.  It kicks my arse.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Sugar, the thread killer? I can live with that.
> 
> I have a bigger problem with Sugar, the weight gainer. It kicks my arse.


That's the truth 
Oh, and I'm the thread killer. You just don't notice because I don't post as much as the rest of you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And here, I thought it was me, with or without a hat.

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

This is too funny.  I thought the thread killer was me!!

I think what really happens is that people just don't have a response that is more than, "You are soooo right!"  At least that is what I tell myself.  *grins*


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LOL

You all are so funny.Great people here on KB for sure. 
Love your sense of humor 

Ok now will I kill my own thread?? hehehe


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

is killing your own thread a form of suicide?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> is killing your own thread a form of suicide?


lol never thought of it that way hehe


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gee, we can't have that now can we...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sugar, when I first joined the Boards I was as nervous as a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs, as my grandmother used to say.  I was sure everyone was smarter than me (which they are).  I was sure everyone was laughing at me (I hope they weren't).  I was absolutely positive I would post the dumbest statement ever (which I probably did).  But I survived and no one has laughed in my face.  (great thing about the internet).   And best of all, I love it here.  We share a lot of things here beyond the love of reading.  I look forward to good mornings, good nights, and every silly and serious thing in between.  
I survived.  You will too.
deb


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lol  Angela


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Sugar, when I first joined the Boards I was as nervous as a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs, as my grandmother used to say. I was sure everyone was smarter than me (which they are). I was sure everyone was laughing at me (I hope they weren't). I was absolutely positive I would post the dumbest statement ever (which I probably did). But I survived and no one has laughed in my face. (great thing about the internet). And best of all, I love it here. We share a lot of things here beyond the love of reading. I look forward to good mornings, good nights, and every silly and serious thing in between.
> I survived. You will too.
> deb


Aww what a nice post Deb 

Yes I know I will survive.Well I have so far hehe.
I love this crowd, and I really enjoy my time here.
My post was partly humor to begin with  and I am so glad to have shared more than a few giggles with all of you


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Sugar.  

And another great thing about the Boards is that I can hide the part of me that's a tad anal.  Like the fact that I don't like to quit posting if I'm not on a post ending in 0 or 5.  And I believe this post will give me one ending in a 0.  Which means I can sign off and go to bed.  
Bet that kills this thread.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Bet that kills this thread.





Spoiler



Nope.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please let it be me!!! I volunteer to kill this thread!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great; just great...
Now I have to worry that I'm the person that the *"is there an ignore button"* thread is about and I now have the additional burden of being the "thread killer"...sheesh, I'm stressing.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't worry.  I'm the thread killer.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope it's me. I think we all feel that way sometimes. This is a great place and everyone is here for you.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have proof that I am the REAL thread killer!!!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9508.0.html


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I have proof that I am the REAL thread killer!!!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9508.0.html


That is very strong evidence but here's proof I am the thread killer
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9271.25.html


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

imallbs said:


> That is very strong evidence but here's proof I am the thread killer
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9271.25.html


I'm actually beginning to get scared of you! I think you really are the _*REAL DEAL*_! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9767.0.html


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I'm actually beginning to get scared of you! I think you really are the _*REAL DEAL*_!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9767.0.html


You know that I am! It helps when you post at 2am though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

See, we've all murdered a thread or two -- perhaps it's more accurate to say that threads die a natural death and that in our time we we all take turns being the last one to see the deceased alive.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Couldn't have that.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Michelle,
That was just too cruel!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The next person who posts in this thread will be cursed.  

All the kindles they own or will ever own will suffer from the dreaded sun-fade issue.

Lets see if this kills the tread, lol.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> The next person who posts in this thread will be cursed.
> 
> All the kindles they own or will ever own will suffer from the dreaded sun-fade issue.
> 
> Lets see if this kills the tread, lol.


Bah!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know that if we paid attention to the Lambchop clip, this thread would "never end".
But I don't think that can happen.
Just sayin......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess Jeff is not superstitious, but I am!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Me too, Leslie.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Forster said:


> The next person who posts in this thread will be cursed.
> 
> All the kindles they own or will ever own will suffer from the dreaded sun-fade issue.
> 
> Lets see if this kills the tread, lol.


If you could do that, I would expect you to also bless all the people who are on their 4 or more K2 trying to get a good one.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have buried many a thread. Needles to say, it's hard to keep a thread _In Stitches_. <sic>

Baaaad seamtress humor...

Sailor


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh Sailor, bad, bad.  You haven't had much sleep, have you??  Just kidding.  I did chuckle at your post.
deb


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

^ ^ ^

No, I haven't slept much last night... I am so zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sailor

ETA: even if I don't kill a thread, it sure takes people a heck of a looooooonnnggggg time to get back to 'em. and I'm not talking about posting when it's dead here, but when the place is jumpin'.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lol @ the lamb chop video


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Awe, I love lambchops - especially baked with mint jelly on the side.

Sailor


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> Sugar, when I first joined the Boards I was as nervous as a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs, as my grandmother used to say. I was sure everyone was smarter than me (which they are). I was sure everyone was laughing at me (I hope they weren't). I was absolutely positive I would post the dumbest statement ever (which I probably did). But I survived and no one has laughed in my face. (great thing about the internet). And best of all, I love it here. We share a lot of things here beyond the love of reading. I look forward to good mornings, good nights, and every silly and serious thing in between.
> I survived. You will too.
> deb


what she said ...and with that I have probably killed this thread


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Forster said:


> The next person who posts in this thread will be cursed.
> 
> All the kindles they own or will ever own will suffer from the dreaded sun-fade issue.
> 
> Lets see if this kills the tread, lol.


I'm not worried, I been pre-cursed


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a Foxtrot Yankee India:

When ever there is a 'killer thread' thread, the said thread will never die an untimely death.

Sailor


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes! It's alive. Nothing and no one can kill it. It's the Un-dead Thread.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, Killer Thread!

Sailor


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sailor, you are funnier than usual today!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

And hotter! Nice pic!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> Sailor, you are funnier than usual today!


Thank you, because somedays I am usually funnier.

I iz so full of pizz and vinegar today.

Sailor


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> And hotter! Nice pic!


I thank you. It's a hot one here today!

But, does it make me look fat? 

Sailor


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sailor said:


> Ah, Killer Thread!
> 
> Sailor


hahahaha rofl


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

imallbs said:


> That is very strong evidence but here's proof I am the thread killer
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9271.25.html


The real test is when a thread is killed by you in about 24 hours with only 8 posts!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,332.0.html

or even worse... you kill 2 threads within minutes of each other and you have only been a member for a little over a day and haven't even gotten your Kindle yet! 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,195.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176.0.html

See, we've all been there and since we are voicing our insecurities, I always have a slight hesitation when strating a new thread... I start to wonder if anyone is going to read it and what if no one responds!!!   

edited to correct links


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Angela said:


> See, we've all been there and since we are voicing our insecurities, I always have a slight hesitation when strating a new thread... I start to wonder if anyone is going to read it and what if no one responds!!!


Me, too! I've only started one besides my introduction, and I was very nervous about it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread is so funny!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

And the worst part about it is, it's just hanging by a thread...

Sailor


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sailor, I hope the joke fairy visits you tonight and blesses you with something other than corny jokes.  JK.  You've made me laugh several times in the last 24 hours.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You want a thread killer: I once posted a new topic(not too many days ago either) and there was not one response. It's around page 3 or 4 by now in LTK. I think it was born dead. 

<my not so subtle way of making folks go look for it. . .it was an interesting post, if I do say so myself!>


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You want a thread killer: I once posted a new topic(not too many days ago either) and there was not one response. It's around page 3 or 4 by now in LTK. I think it was born dead.
> 
> <my not so subtle way of making folks go look for it. . .it was an interesting post, if I do say so myself!>


found it found it - but decided not to post


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm feeling terribly unloved just now.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm feeling terribly unloved just now.


I found it, too! Interesting article. You are not unloved here, Ann!

*doing my best Shatner impression* Just...can't...post...a reply...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You want a thread killer: I once posted a new topic(not too many days ago either) and there was not one response. It's around page 3 or 4 by now in LTK. I think it was born dead.
> <my not so subtle way of making folks go look for it. . .it was an interesting post, if I do say so myself!>


So I went to look for it. and realized you can sort the boards bu how many posts/replies a thread got. when a full page of posts came up with ZERO replies, I almost fainted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you know, sometimes there's nothing more to say.  

And. . . . well. . . . . .sometimes we say it anyway.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> Sailor, I hope the joke fairy visits you tonight and blesses you with something other than *corny* jokes. JK. You've made me laugh several times in the last 24 hours.
> deb


Since this is Kindleboards, wouldn't that be Korny jokes?

I told ya, these kinds of threads NEVER die. It's amazing that this is STILL hanging on by a thread . . .

Sailor


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann, 
I posted a new topic once and it also got 0 replies.  No big deal - just to let you know you aren't the only one with that talent.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Post those links to the OP dead topic threads and let's see if we can get them to come to life...maybe people just didn't see them.

Sailor


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ann,
> I posted a new topic once and it also got 0 replies. No big deal - just to let you know you aren't the only one with that talent.


Sounds like we have all been thread killers or non-starters at one time or another (thanks, Carol, for recognizing this as a talent). I started a thread yesterday in the book corner when I was reading a new cozy mystery and found out a group of kittens is called a "kindle" - today ONE person decided it was interesting enough to respond. I'm paranoid enough that I'll go days just lurking rather than participating - I worry that the way I've expressed myself has offended someone, is just too uninteresting or sounded too sarcastic for "friends" I know only through this forum. I've never been made to feel anything but welcome on the KB, so that is a pretty silly attitude, isn't it?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You know, I think that sometimes it's timing, who's on the Boards currently, what else is going on in their lives, whether they have time to post replies, etc.  
I did what an earlier poster did and went to the various threads today and sorted by replies, and I agree, there are a lot of threads that died an early death.  
deb


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> Sounds like we have all been thread killers or non-starters at one time or another (thanks, Carol, for recognizing this as a talent). I started a thread yesterday in the book corner when I was reading a new cozy mystery and found out a group of kittens is called a "kindle" - today ONE person decided it was interesting enough to respond. I'm paranoid enough that I'll go days just lurking rather than participating - I worry that the way I've expressed myself has offended someone, is just too uninteresting or sounded too sarcastic for "friends" I know only through this forum. I've never been made to feel anything but welcome on the KB, so that is a pretty silly attitude, isn't it?


crebel--
I feel the same way at times. I wonder why that is. I'll post several times one day and the next read a lot but not post at all. I'll even write a post and go so far as to preview it and then click away from the topic without posting.

*shrugs*

Today is definitely a high posting day.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I seem to kill aka end threads when I post to them.
> If it had happened once or twice,it wouldn't of caught my attention at all.
> Unfortunately it seems to happen alot,and I am lost as to why.
> Anyways,my apologies if my posts at all ruin threads,it is not my intention


If you are the thread killer than i am the thread starter, at least in the Not Quite Kindle section


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

cheerio said:


> If you are the thread killer than i am the thread starter, at least in the Not Quite Kindle section


This you definitely are the thread starter!









You have created a zillion of them so far, and counting. . .

Sailor


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

ummm...one more insecure hand raises [is there a smiley for that? ] I go in spurts...posting, not posting, posting, not posting...I'm so glad to know there are others that feel the same way!!! 

I have a theory...I've wondered if it has something to do with posting energy (i.e. the number of exclamation marks). I've noticed the more my posts have, the less replies they get...hmm.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

frojazz, I do that as well, preview something I've typed and think, boy, that sounded better in my head.  I've even went as far as to post something, think about it for a minute or two, and go back and delete the post.  
deb


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> frojazz, I do that as well, preview something I've typed and think, *boy, that sounded better in my head*. I've even went as far as to post something, think about it for a minute or two, and go back and delete the post.
> deb


I haven't deleted any of my posts, yet!  But I do sometimes think that it doesn't look as good in print as it sounded when I was thinking about it.

Mostly I don't post them because I'm not adding anything different to the thread. I try to only post when I have something additional to add or a different way of looking at things (gets me in trouble sometimes, I think  ), but I'll post a 'good job' or something cheerleader-like when it seems needed...

As Geoff says, "Just sayin..."

PS--I am not complaining about how anyone else posts. This is just me. And I'm strange sometimes; well, me and drenee are strange.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay!!  I'm not strange alone.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> and found out a group of kittens is called a "kindle"


A-HA!! I _knew_ there was a good reason we have so many cat avatars here!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You want a thread killer: I once posted a new topic(not too many days ago either) and there was not one response. It's around page 3 or 4 by now in LTK. I think it was born dead.


Whenever I come across a post with no replies, I try to think of something to reply, just so that the person who started the thread doesn't get shutout completely. Its a very bad feeling when out of the hundreds of people here, no one finds the new thread worth commenting on.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Frojazz, it is all good.
Deb and Susan are nice strange.
NeverSleeps is pregnant strange.
And I will accept your word that you are/wantobe strange.

But that is ok. We can all be ourselves both here and in "real life".
Ask Susan - I'm just as bad in person.

And those of us with Canine avatars have to stick together. There probably IS a reason there are so many kitty avatars.

Just sayin......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess we are all strange in our own way!! 

I love cats and I love my dog, but I will sitck with my grandkids avatar so I can see them all the time! 

As for posting... I posted a *LOT* in the beginning and I think it was due to the excitement of the kindle and the discovery of KindleBoards, which was not nearly as big as it is now! There were less than 500 members last November... It was much easier to keep up with. Now, I have to be pickier about what I reply to or it takes a couple of hours just to read through "Show new replies to your posts."

I still have the same excitement with my Kindle and I still love KB, I just have to be more selective now or I would never have time for anything else.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow this thread is still alive lol


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think you killed it Sugar


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Nobody wants to be the last poster on this thread.  Please don't let it be me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A gentleman would never leave a lady in distress, cowgirl.

Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sugar you are far to pretty to be a thread killer. Murderers should never look like you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah it woud be alright for an old Curmudgeon like me.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Sugar you are far to pretty to be a thread killer. Murderers should never look like you.


lol..thanks


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I think you killed it Sugar


lol apparently not


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yeah it woud be alright for an old Curmudgeon like me.


lol


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The easiest way for you not to commit a form of suicide Sugar, is to not post anything else in this thread,.. then you cannot kill yourself here. No Hari kari.


----------

